# shelf train layout



## mannyboy1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello, all
i want to setup a dual track shelf train layout in my game room but am clueless on how to begin. I've bought a Bachmann brothers big top trian set and a USA train EMD SD70 MAC so far. My biggest is concern is the SD70 state is requires 8" diamerter track. With a shelf layout, how far from the corners and walls will the shelving hang out with the dual track. My room is 18 1/2 x 14' so do I have the room to do this, plus I dont want it to hang so far that I wont be able to see the trains.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that EMD is a mistake--it's too big. You'll need the equivalent of a fout foot square to make a half turn.

One of the odd things about "G" gauge is that different size locos share the same track. The EMD is based on imagining that your 45 mm wide track is "standard gage," with the rails four feet eight and a half inches apart. The Bachmann model is based on imagining your track is "narrow gage," which could mean, for example, rails three feet apart or rails two feet apart. There were a lot of narrow gage railroads in the US, especially in the West and in mining or logging operations. 

This chart explains it:




If I were you, and this is just my preference, I'd probably try to imagine the track as being narrow gage. Narrow gage locos typically navigated much smaller, tighter curves.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

This layout is done with all standard Aristo track sections so you will not have to cut track. The outside radius is from 8 foot diameter and the inner loop is 6.5 foot diameter. This gives you 9 inches center to center between loops which should be plenty for the two loco's you have. There maybe a little more clerance then you need to the walls but to make it tighter you will need custom length track. The track is layed out on a 6 X 6 inch grid (red lines). All the straight sections are 5 foot. The Bachmann will run on the inner loop....................Jim

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-RJ8tTbJQRlA/T00vIPL6YoI/AAAAAAAAN-U/Gw1_ADebWxU/s576/untitled.JPG


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple Oval Layout using LGB 1600 curves.

Ok since I cannot provide the "photo ready I linked to a quick layout I did in AutoCAd and printed as a PDF for you. Shows you what an 8 foot diameter layout would look like in your 14 foot x 18 foot 6 inch room. & how far the curves intrude into the room. Shelf is 1 foot wide. 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Chas that has some serious dust bunny corners. 

If your dead set on keeping the SD70 the maybe do shelves along the straight sections along the wall then switch to a overhead suspended system at the curves. 

Yes its a bit more but it allows you to keep the behemoth. I had a shelf layout and it used R1(4ft dia) and the corners on that stuck way out. 

BTW any of the 4axle dismals will work on 5' dia curves as long as you use the hook /loop couplers. Its an option.


----------



## mannyboy1 (Feb 28, 2012)

how much space are the corners going to take up


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well if you go the absolute minimum for they SD thats going to be Aristo 6.5' dia curves and that means a curved base piece. How far out from the corner? 24"-30" at least. You need to keep the edge of the ties about 3" min from the wall so the Bachmann pilot won't hit the wall. Keep that in mind.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Manny if you look at my PDF I think I put a dimension on it of 52" plus? Yup, just went and checked. 4'-4 1/4". Yes Vic, some major dust bunny catchers! I would agree that some of the Aristocraft or another band of "mesh type" supports in the corners would be helpful. Heck even the straights would be helpful in terms of being able to see the trains closer. I rmemeber a layout suspended from the ceiling of a stereo store (remember those?) that used acrylic. That did not last long in the Mall since they had to clean it OFTEN. The HVAC forced air system blew a LOT of dust around. 

Chas


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Depending on how high up on the wall the shelf will be you will not see much of the train running behind the train in front.
I have a shelf layout in my train room and you can bareley see it in some places. I used closet wire shelving along with the brackets, and where the track, which is 8' curves, I stretched wire accross under and in front of the track that did not conform to the wire rack, like a net, and it has saved me sum broken engines. Worked like a champ! The wire is for drop down ceilings. 
For a loop inside a room do you really need more then 8' curves? 
I run my Aristo Doodlebug with 3 heavyweights, LGB Mike, Bachmann 2-6-6-2, down to my eggliner and they all run flawlessly. Of course I had to mod the heavyweights bolster , but not a big deal. The closet rack is expensive but less then the Aristo wire racks.

Bubba


----------



## mannyboy1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the great info. My contractor is starting the project this weekend. He said it should take him three days top. 
Will the brand of track I use make difference on the turns. (I bought). Also since I won't have much space against the walls What is a good site where I can buy buildings fronts.


----------

